# Migrate to Canada



## Sachin Mehra (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi, I am at present working in Singapore, working in A bank as a senior relationship manager in corporate banking. I have a total banking experience of ~20 years. I wanted to shift to canada, can anybody sum jest the options available for immigration. My age is 40 and I have done graduation as far as my education is concerned.

Somebody suggested PNP Manitoba program which I Have started but not so sure how would be the living conditions ( heard it is freezing cold there) and job opportunities there. Can somebody suggest any other option to migrate to canada.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

There are or were 50 possible immigration streams available. I doubt you will find anyone to summarize them for you. start at the CIC page and choose the best option for you.


----------



## Sachin Mehra (Mar 2, 2014)

Is it possible to get the job in canada without PR or basically can apply PR on the basis of appointment letter. Are there any agencies / consultants who can help in this matter.


----------



## LizS (Jan 16, 2014)

Manitoba has long, very cold winters that last 6 months or more. Their summers are hot, and there are lots of mosquitos. That's the downside. I lived in Winnipeg for two years and can say that the people are very friendly and down-to-earth. There is a wonderful arts scene with world class ballet and theatre, live music and the fringe festival.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

LizS said:


> Manitoba has long, very cold winters that last 6 months or more. Their summers are hot, and there are lots of mosquitos. That's the downside. I lived in Winnipeg for two years and can say that the people are very friendly and down-to-earth. There is a wonderful arts scene with world class ballet and theatre, live music and the fringe festival.



How hot do summers actually get in the 'Peg? I remember seeing a news story a couple of years ago that showed people handing out free water in Winnipeg so that people could stay hydrated because the temps had reached 25 degrees celcius. I got a good laugh out of that because, at that time here in the GTA, our temps were hovering just below 40 degrees celcius with the humidity factored in!


----------



## LizS (Jan 16, 2014)

colchar said:


> How hot do summers actually get in the 'Peg? I remember seeing a news story a couple of years ago that showed people handing out free water in Winnipeg so that people could stay hydrated because the temps had reached 25 degrees celcius. I got a good laugh out of that because, at that time here in the GTA, our temps were hovering just below 40 degrees celcius with the humidity factored in!


Here's a chart with averages, but make sure to read the descriptions of each season too. The wind chill and humidex helps describe the 'feel' of the day. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geography_and_climate_of_Winnipeg

I remember some hot summer periods when I lived there, but nothing too bad. Way hotter than Vancouver, nowhere near as hot as Phoenix. LOL


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

JGK said:


> There are or were 50 possible immigration streams available. I doubt you will find anyone to summarize them for you. start at the CIC page and choose the best option for you.


When you say there are or was 50 different immigration streams do you mean there are 50 different ways to immigrate to Canada?


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

GRETZKY427 said:


> When you say there are or was 50 different immigration streams do you mean there are 50 different ways to immigrate to Canada?


Yes


----------

